# What kind is Dora and Olivia



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

So I was reading through this area and figured I would give it a whorl. So I'm assuming mine are some type of Calico (Dora for sure) not sure about Olivia. So what do you all think.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Woah, Olivia's color is awesome! It looks like a blend of calico and tabby! They're both gorgeous!! <3


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

The kind that is adorable.


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

looks like a calico and a tortie...I think


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

I think Olivia is a tabby.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Olivia would be listed at our shelter as a tabby, but she definitely has calico and torti coloring and patterns. I guess that'd make her a Tabby-calitor!! A rare and precious breed indeed!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Marcia, I love that colour name!! "tabby-calitor" Should be made an official colour!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Patch tabby with white


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Dora is a beautifully marked Calico (love the black hock marks!) and Olivia is a Brown Mackeral Patched Tabby & White (cat show description), also more commonly known as Brown Torbie & White.


----------

